# Bentgrass and tenacity plan prior to overseed



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

Hi all,

Planning fall over seed w/tttf

Have what I think is bentgrass and lots of it.

Can you evaluate my plan and tell me if this is definately bentgrass?

Spot spray tenacity too green alive looking bentgrass areas at curative rate according to label and weekly intervals so that the third and final application is at time of over seed.

Rake up any bentgrass that dies after the first and second applications so that I can get better seed to soil contact.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

I think what you are calling bentgrass may be nimblewill. And the clumpy stuff is probably coarse bladed tall fescue.
But Tenacity is very good at killing Nimblewill. It will light it up and kill it fast.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

&#128512;&#128079;&#127995;


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> I think what you are calling bentgrass may be nimblewill. And the clumpy stuff is probably coarse bladed tall fescue.
> But Tenacity is very good at killing Nimblewill. It will light it up and kill it fast.


I'm super new at this and basically made up this plan based on what little bits I've read on this forum, but Does what I'm doing make sense to you? In terms of wanting to get rid of a grassy weed prior to overseeding so that there is less competition? My theory is that overseeding with tttf into a bunch of nimble will or bent grass won't be as effective. Am I on the right track or am I wasting time and money with tenacity? My basic understanding is that the grassy weed is stronger and more competitive than the tttf, so I should get rid of as much grassy weed as possible prior to overseedjng?


----------



## SpiveyJr (Jun 7, 2018)

Getting rid of weeds makes perfect sense to me prior to overseeding. I'm going to be doing the same to my lawn soon by spraying some Triad Select, Triclopyr, and Tenacity in the weeks prior with tenacity going down twice prior and a third time at seed down in 6 weeks.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Yes, try to get rid of as many weeds as you can before seeding. The risks include shading out baby grass, competition for nutrition, and possibly feeding the weeds, thus making the weed problem worse.
Do note seeding intervals of many herbicides. Some require 30 days between herbicide application and seeding.


----------



## gene_stl (Oct 29, 2017)

Yes what they all said. Tenacity is not bad if applied before seeding. Tenacity , Pylex and Tupersan are all usable at or before seed down. Tenacity and Pylex will toast nimblewill. Tupersan is the traditional grassy weed herbicide that was compatible with overseeding. If you have 30 days to go before seeding you could add some triclopyr to the Tenacity. But it has a waiting period.


----------



## Bkell101 (Jun 25, 2018)

gene_stl said:


> Yes what they all said. Tenacity is not bad if applied before seeding. Tenacity , Pylex and Tupersan are all usable at or before seed down. Tenacity and Pylex will toast nimblewill. Tupersan is the traditional grassy weed herbicide that was compatible with overseeding. If you have 30 days to go before seeding you could add some triclopyr to the Tenacity. But it has a waiting period.


Thanks guys. I did some test areas in the backyard to avoid making a disaster out of my back yard. I'll keep u posted 😀


----------

